# Bass Fishing at Night?



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I went out for my first Night Bass Fishing Trip out at Sand Hollow. We did great on football jigs.

Night Bass Fishing Sand Hollow

I'm curious about other good ways out there you've discovered to catch fish at night?


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Kraken - I absolutely love big black spinnerbaits. Single, large colorado blade. You can fish it fast or slow roll it deep. When at Sand Hollow I throw a 3/8oz spinnerbaits if fishing shallow but my standard is a 1/2oz for all spinnerbaits. In fact, I have fished right from the main boat ramp after I pull the boat out and have caught some nice fish. During full moons I throw big surface swimbaits too. And you can never go wrong with dark jigs or t-rigged plastics.

SlapShot


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I've had success on big black jitter bugs. (if you don't know what a jitter bug is, google it. They're awesome, and I feel very vintage when using them) anyway, I just slow reel jitterbugs or a spinnerbait on top.


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I've heard of jitterbugs but never used one! I'm definitely going to by some! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Had another awesome time using the same patterns monday night that I described on my blog for night bass fishing at sand hollow. Sometimes it's the only time you can go!


----------

